# funny deer photo



## bilgerat (Dec 3, 2004)

I think this guy needs a new hunting truck!!!!


----------



## HT2 (Dec 3, 2004)

*Oh Man!!!!!!!!!*

That is what you call good balance!!!!!!!!!!!!

Man, that jacket ain't gonna be much good though...... :  :


----------



## AgE (Dec 3, 2004)

You gotta do what you gotta do!  Although I've never hauled a deer on my shoulders on a bike, my 10 speed used to be my hunting wheels when I was a kid.  I would bungee cord my bow to the handle bars, and I had a rack over the back wheel that I would bungee cord my climbing tree stand to.  I had permission to hunt everything within about four miles of my parents house and would head out on my bike during the pre dawn hours rain, sleet, flood or mud.  Man those were the days!

AgE


----------



## mpowell (Dec 3, 2004)

isn't that the unibomber--ted kaczynski???


----------



## beginnersluck (Dec 3, 2004)

mpowell said:
			
		

> isn't that the unibomber--ted kaczynski???



So that's how he survived in the wilderness all those years.  Of course it is very sneaky to ride around w/ a deer on your shoulders...on a bike!


----------



## mpowell (Dec 3, 2004)

beginnersluck said:
			
		

> So that's how he survived in the wilderness all those years.  Of course it is very sneaky to ride around w/ a deer on your shoulders...on a bike!



"oh, don't worry about him . . . it's just ole teddy kaczynski.  he's harmless!"

RIGHHHTTTTT!


----------



## Ga-Spur (Dec 4, 2004)

I was looking at the picture and something is not quiet right with it. Why is the head sticking out like that ? Was this deer taken from another picture? You know he couldn't pull a hill with the deer on his shoulder. He is headed down hill when he removes his foot from the ground. I just don't know about this.


----------

